# Midwives that accept Medicaid in Austin Texas



## guestmama9973 (Apr 11, 2009)

CNM can submit claims to medicaid, but I'm having trouble finding one that will. Austin birthing center will, but I'm really gunning for a homebirth. we canceled our husband's insurance after his vasectomy, and now we are without coverage... I would pay out of pocket, work three jobs, sell a kidney before I would ever give birth in a hospital again. We ended up having an unplanned unassisted birth, becuase we were trying to stay home as long as possible before going to the hospital. It ended up being an amazing birth. I really am not familiar with the midwife scene in Austin, help? suggestions?


----------



## Encinalien (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry can't help you. I'm going to a birthing center here in Laredo, making monthly payments out of pocket (actuallly the price went down, the last one cost $2100, this one will be $1800). But none of the radiologists here will take a midwifes orders for an ultra-sound, or even sell me one without a doctors note. I'm stuck going to Mexico because my midwife said we need two ultra sounds to see how the baby's positioned throughout the pregnancy. Since I don't have an obgyn, didn't last time either. Grrr... It's made me so mad.


----------



## guestmama9973 (Apr 11, 2009)

that should be a crime.... I can see a midwife and get it covered if I a) give birth in a hospital... or b) use the one birthing center. ultrasounds and labs are all covered. the problem is, the hospital based midwives here, are frankly obgyn's in sheeps clothing. Iv's, fetal monitering, extensive lab work, and you are babysat by a rn until you give birth. what is the difference between that and a run of the mill obgyn? plus the hospital enviorment is stressful, i've had a hospital birth before and was so tired of running circles with the staff. I'm really hoping for a miracle... or might just have to sell my kidney...


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

you may not have to sell a kidney...you may look for a midwife willing to barter or accept a creative payment arrangement. this is definitely not unheard of!

do you have any goods or services to offer?


----------



## guestmama9973 (Apr 11, 2009)

ha, I'm a nursing student and my husband's a chef... so not really. I'm not familiar with the midwife scene in Austin... I need to start asking around...I have emailed a few, with not even one response....


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, the health care bill that was passed last night mandates medicaid coverage for CPMs in birth centers. I don't know if that's immediate or if there will be a time lag before it goes into effect, but if it is immediate, there are a lot of awesome free-standing birth centers in this town.
http://mamacampaign.squarespace.com/grapevine/
Birthwise on Manor Road is a good one: http://www.birthwisetx.com/


----------



## guestmama9973 (Apr 11, 2009)

thank-you for the info.... I'm hoping to not use a birthing center... I really want a home birth...and only CNM can submit claims to medicaid. I would us a CPM, and probably will have to, but I want it in my home setting. But I am VERY excited about birth centers getting paid through medicaid, not only will it save money, it gives many women more options. Home birth is not for everyone, but a birthing center is an awesome alternative.


----------



## Encinalien (Mar 27, 2007)

I wander if a doula would assist you in a unassisted homebirth? Talk to the women here who UC and if it sounds more better for you than hospital midwifery maybe you could plan a UC and hire a doula to help keep you comfortable.

I loved my birthcenter birth that's why I'm going back again. The one time I almost panicked I felt with my hand to see how close the baby was (ring of fire stage). I felt something soft with my fingers. I thought it was the cord. The midwife looked quickly and told me it was the baby's forehead.

It's just nice to have someone there who's seen it before. I don't know if a doula would even do that for you. If they would it's only a few hundred dollars. I'm making monthly payments to my midwife. It's still the same $, but a little easier on the wallet that way.


----------



## MomsAndMiracles (May 14, 2008)

Hi there! I am a CPM in Austin and I'll offer what I know. Currently, Texas Medicaid does not pay CPMs. Trust me, a lot of midwives would accept Medicaid if we could (though the pay out is probably only around $800/birth... gulp). I the only CNMs in town that practice homebirth are Mary Barnett and Julia Bower (I don't think either file with medicaid, but don't be afraid to ask). The birth centers don't get paid by Medicaid yet... Austin Area Birthing Center would never allow themselves to get paid so little for a birth, so they won't take Medicaid.

Many midwives (including myself) will do a couple of hardship cases a year. This may include a reduced fee and/or extended payment plans.

Let me know if you have any more questions. My email is [email protected]


----------

